# Ratatouille



## RMS (May 18, 2007)

With the release of the new movie by the same name I expect ratatouille to become quite popular in the coming weeks.
How do you make yours?

You can find my recipe for ratatouille here:
Ratatouille


----------



## Robo410 (May 18, 2007)

ratatouille is a natural for us kitchen gardeners here in the New Jersey /  Pennsylvania area...eggplant squash & tomato, maybe even mushrooms, all grown here beautifully often by the home chef in the back yard.  I make it in batches to freeze at summer's end into the fall.  I keeps for about 6 weeks without getting sloppy, and is great as a main over pastas or various rices.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 19, 2007)

Over the years, I've made/eaten many recipes for Ratatouille, but still can't warm up to it, which is strange, since I love squash, eggplant, tomatoes, & make many other dishes where they're all incorporated.

The only variations of Ratatouille I've really enjoyed have been those where the dish is pretty much turned into a warm Caponata - lots of vinegar, capers, etc., etc.


----------



## RMS (May 19, 2007)

I like it over pasta too robo.
I've never had it as you described breezy.  I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## mudbug (May 19, 2007)

RMS, your link takes me back to the DC home page.  I always think of zucchini as a principal ingred. of ratatouille


----------



## RMS (May 19, 2007)

Thanks mudbug!  I think I have it fixed now!  I hope so anyway.  LOL
I put zucchini in mine too!


----------



## mudbug (May 19, 2007)

Yep, it's fixed.  This is a really nice-sounding recipe.  thx RMS!


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

An option my mom asks for anytime I'm in her town is what she calls "Claire's ratatouille".  I halve or slice (depending on size) eggplant, onions, squash, tomatoes, etc.  Then toss with olilve oil and Cavendar's Greek seasoning (any garlic seasoning you like would be fine).  Then I toss them on the charcoal, take off when they just barely get soft and a little brown.  Chop and toss.  Good by itself, on pasta or rice, hot or cold.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> With the release of the new movie by the same name I expect ratatouille to become quite popular in the coming weeks.
> How do you make yours?
> 
> You can find my recipe for ratatouille here:
> Ratatouille


I love the stuff!  you can find MY recipe for ratatouille here:  "Feastivals Cooks at Home," p. 126-128 (includes things to do with it).


----------



## Magnawolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks I used the recipe this evening RMS I also added zucchini as well as summer squash. I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 20, 2007)

Believe it or not, I've never made it.  It's something only I would eat so it seems like a lot of work for one person.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 20, 2007)

It is really delicious, and uses all those veggies that come in abundance at the end of the summer.  It is also one heck of a cute movie...really well made.


----------



## letscook (Jul 21, 2007)

Speaking of the movie -- took my 7yr and 4 yr grandsons, It was a cute movie. the 4yr old got a little restless in it half way. but it was cute.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I'm going to try it this summer.  I love veggies, especially getting creative with them.  I'll just have to invite my veggie lovin' sister over for dinner!


----------



## elaine l (Jul 21, 2007)

Sometimes I add a little twist on the original.  I stir in egg and grate parm.  before serving


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Aug 27, 2007)

I made Ratatouille this weekend, and while I deviated considerably from the Julia Child recipe I was working from, it came out very delicious.


Here's roughly what I did:

Firstly, ingredient quality here seems to be paramount, so I bought all my vegetables at a farmer's market that day and prepared the Ratatouille immediately.

The first step was to cut the eggplant and zucchini into slivers (relatively thick, 1/3 inch or so) and toss them in a little bit of salt (not too much). Let them sit for about 30 minutes to draw out some of the moisture. You then want to array out a bunch of paper towels and let the veggies pat dry on them on both sides.

While your eggplant and zucchini are sitting in the salt, it'd be a good time to chop your onion (coarse), bell pepper (long strips are best, IMO), and to peel, de-seed, and juice your tomatoes.

For anyone who's never done it, the easiest way to peel tomatoes is to stick them in boiling water for 20 or so seconds and then peel from the bottom up. Skin comes right off. Then cut in half on equator and squeeze out all seeds and juice. Wash each piece if necessary under cold running water, you only want the "meat" of the tomato to remain. Cut each half into strips.

Once all the above mise en place is done, begin to saute your zucchini and eggplant in olive oil, adding more oil with each batch. Do the eggplant first and then the zucchini. Add nothing else to the pan. You want to brown them a tiny bit, but only do a minute or two per side, do not overcook.

Next up, in the same skillet, throw in some fresh smashed garlic and your onions and peppers. Salt and pepper minimally. Saute until tender, 10 mins or so, under med-low heat, do not brown. Add tomatoes and cover skillet while tomatoes render liquid.

Remove lid, baste everything in the liquid from the tomatoes, and then turn heat up to med-high to reduce off most of the remaining liquid. 

Here's where I deviate most from your average Ratatouille recipe, from here on in...

Most people stack the vegetables in elaborate fashion in the casserole or pot (I used a pot, on the stove). I just mixed everything together, and I added fresh parsley, fresh basil, and a bay leaf. 

Then I added.....wine. AFAIK no normal Ratatouille recipe calls for wine, but I cook the whole mess of everything together with some white wine (not a ton, but a cup or two) for 15 mins or so on med-high heat. The veggies should not be IMMERSED, it should just be an inch or two of wine in the bottom of your pot. Let it simmer for 15 or so mins covered and then remove the lid and let it reduce almost all the way down. Do not let the veggies on the bottom burn, toss things frequently, but a little browning down there isn't a bad thing, IMO.

Then, STOP. Remove pot from heat, allow to cool somewhat.

Take everything and spoon it into a casserole dish or something similar, anything oven-safe. Cover it with shrink-wrap and stick it in the fridge.

That's right, you don't get to eat it today. Ratatouille is always better reheated, so much so that I refuse to serve it the same day it's prepared.


When it comes time to reheat and serve, I like to let it warm up slowly with the oven. I set the oven to 250 and let the dish warm up as the oven preheats. I will then typically remove the dish, let the oven heat to BROIL, stick it back in, and let it get an ever-so-slight brownness to the top for all of a minute or two, then it's finally done.


A good Ratatouille is the star of the plate and will outshine all but the most flavorful meat dishes. Don't make it compete, serve it with something that may offer a nice texture contrast (i.e. something with a crunch or crisp) but not something with tons of flavor. A simple piece of seared Rockfish works great.

You can also toast ciabatta slices and serve the Ratatouille atop them, maybe with a little chevre.


----------

